# Sony Alpha a6000 worth it to buy now?



## ahmeds6221

Hi,

I'm an amateur photographer and was looking into mirrorless cameras.  The reviews and price were great for the sony a6000, so I bought an open box on best buy today.

I'm not sure if I made the best decision...
- is $600 total worth it for an open-box best buy a6000?
- are there are other affordable mirrorless cameras that are better?

Please reply asap - I am going on a trip to Cuba next week and would like to make a purchase ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## beagle100

ahmeds6221 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an amateur photographer and was looking into mirrorless cameras.  The reviews and price were great for the sony a6000, so I bought an open box on best buy today.
> 
> I'm not sure if I made the best decision...
> - is $600 total worth it for an open-box best buy a6000?
> - are there are other affordable mirrorless cameras that are better?
> 
> Please reply asap - I am going on a trip to Cuba next week and would like to make a purchase ASAP.
> 
> Thanks.



so you bought a camera and lens and wondering if it's 'totally worth it" before taking a trip next week
have you used the camera and do the pics look good? 

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Norten

Hey ahmeds. 

How did your trip go, photographically speaking?

I was in a similar situation sometime ago. I had been using DSLR's for a while but they (and the lens bag) don't travel particularly well. So I decided I'd like to try a mirrorless as a travel alternative but since it was going to be an experiment I didn't want to break the bank. I settled on the NEX 5R.

Used it with the kit lenses for a little while, then discovered the mirrorless body opens up a whole new world of re-purposing old film lenses. So the experimenting continues.

I think you got a great "gun" for a good price. It's probably the best (or very near to it, at least) you're going to do as far as APS-C is concerned.

Can you share some of your shots from the trip?


----------

